# جنازة الشهيد" عبده جورج يونان" اليوم الثالثة ظهرًا



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*خاص الأقباط متحدون 
أوضح الدكتور "نجيب جبرائيل" إن جنازة الشهيد "عبده جورج يونان" الذي فُصلت رأسه عن جسده بفعل إرهابي سوف تخرج من كنيسة الشهيد العظيم مار جرجس بالباجور الثالثة ظهر اليوم الخميس في موكب جنائزي مهيب يتقدمه نيافة الأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية، وسط حشد هائل من وسائل الإعلام لرصد الغضب القبطي العارم على ما يتعرض له الأقباط وسط محاولات المجرم للإفلات من العدالة.

مطالبين وزارة الداخلية أن تكون أكثر شفافية في مثل هذه الأحداث بغير طمس للحقائق لأنه لا يمكن القبول مطلقًا بأن فصل الرأس عن الجسد وطعن آخر ومحاولة قتل ثالث تحت دعاوى مشاجرة عادية.

 وتساءل جبرائيل: متى تسمحون للأقباط لأن يكونوا مواطنين من الدرجة الأولى؟؟
الجدير بالذكر أن منظمة الاتحاد المصري تشارك في الجنازة بوفد متشح بالسواد تعبيرًا عن استنكارها لما يتعرض له الأقباط​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد يعني مش قادر اعرف هانفضل لامتي ساكتين علي كل ده

مش هاقدر اقول للمسلمين والحكومة اللي بتحمي افعالهم الشيطانية

غير جملة واحدة , احذروا انفجار بركان غضب الأقباط قريب اوي

ربنا يرحم الشهيد عبده جورج ويصبر أهله .
​


----------



## 7amada (17 سبتمبر 2009)

هو اية علاقة دا بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامي معلش يعني ؟؟؟؟

وعموما ربنا يرحمو ويجعله في المنزلة التي يستحقها

ومصر على فكرة بلد عربية اسلامية

وشكرا​


----------



## Tolerant (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*أعتقد أن المسألة ليست مسيحي ومسلم
ربما صراع على الحياة الدنيا: قطعة أرض ...الخ
وفي الصعيد يتصارع المسلم مع المسلم ويستمر الثأر في مسلسل نزيف الدم لسنوات طوال.
ويحدث خلالها القتل والتمثيل بالجثة.
هذه أمراض اجتماعية لا دخل لدين الفرد فيها.*


----------



## Eva Maria (17 سبتمبر 2009)

7amada قال:


> هو اية علاقة دا بمنتدى الحوار الاسلامي معلش يعني ؟؟؟؟
> 
> وعموما ربنا يرحمو ويجعله في المنزلة التي يستحقها
> 
> ...


اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب


----------



## Coptic Adel (17 سبتمبر 2009)

tolerant قال:


> *أعتقد أن المسألة ليست مسيحي ومسلم
> ربما صراع على الحياة الدنيا: قطعة أرض ...الخ
> وفي الصعيد يتصارع المسلم مع المسلم ويستمر الثأر في مسلسل نزيف الدم لسنوات طوال.
> ويحدث خلالها القتل والتمثيل بالجثة.
> هذه أمراض اجتماعية لا دخل لدين الفرد فيها.*



وتتوالي حجج المسلمين والأوهام التي لا يصدقها طفل ,,,

مجنون أخر ,,, علي غرار مجنون الاسكندرية .






​


----------



## zezza (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا ينيح نفسه و يرحمه و يصبر اهله 
كانت جريمة بشعة و اكيد ربنا مش هيترك ولاده






tolerant قال:


> *أعتقد أن المسألة ليست مسيحي ومسلم
> ربما صراع على الحياة الدنيا: قطعة أرض ...الخ
> وفي الصعيد يتصارع المسلم مع المسلم ويستمر الثأر في مسلسل نزيف الدم لسنوات طوال.
> ويحدث خلالها القتل والتمثيل بالجثة.
> هذه أمراض اجتماعية لا دخل لدين الفرد فيها.*




صح الكلام 
بس حضرتك لو عرفت الموضوع هتعرف ان الجانى اللى قتل عم عبده قام طعن اتنين مسيحيين كمان فى نفس اليوم  فى قرية قريبة ... يعنى الفعل مقصود ازاى يقتل و يعور تلات اشخاص ما لهومش صلة ببعض  غير لو كان قاصد القتل  !!!!!!!


----------



## man4truth (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*ربنا ينيح روحه
يا ريت كل اللى يقدر يشارك فى الجنازه وفى الأعتراض ميترددش ويروح
لازم يكون لينا موقف
اللى يقول انا مالى بكره الدور عليه أو على حد من عائلته 
وربنا يرحم​*


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2009)

[size="5"[font="comic sans ms"] الرب ينيح نفسه

فى فردوس النعيم
مع أحباؤه
أبراهيم وأسحق ويعقوب


شكرا للخبر[/font]]​[/size]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 سبتمبر 2009)

ح يقولوا مجنون صدقونى 
بس إيه رأيكم مش المجانين اللى من النوع ده زادوا شوية اليومين دول 
نفسى أخترع لقب لقتلة المسيحيين اللى بيقولوا عليهم مجانين 
أو أخترع اسم للمرض النفسى اللى عندهم
نقول ايه مثلا كريستيان كيلر Christian killer !!!!!!!


----------



## ava bishoy son (18 سبتمبر 2009)

tolerant قال:


> *أعتقد أن المسألة ليست مسيحي ومسلم
> ربما صراع على الحياة الدنيا: قطعة أرض ...الخ
> وفي الصعيد يتصارع المسلم مع المسلم ويستمر الثأر في مسلسل نزيف الدم لسنوات طوال.
> ويحدث خلالها القتل والتمثيل بالجثة.
> هذه أمراض اجتماعية لا دخل لدين الفرد فيها.*





*
قال المُستشار نجيب جبرائيل "رئيس مُنظمة الإتحاد المصري لحقوق الإنسان" في تصريح خاص أنه قد أُبلِغ مُنذ ساعات قليلة بوقع حادث مُروع بقرية "الباجور" بالمنوفية اليوم الأربعاء، حيث قام شخص مُسلم يُدعى "أسامة" بطعن مسيحي يُدعى "عبده جورج يونان" وفصل رأسه عن جسده، بعد أن انهال عليه بتسع طعنات في أماكن متفرقة من جسده.

وأوضح جبرائيل أن المجني عليه كان يعمل تاجر مشمع جلود، وأن الجاني قد انتقل بعد الحادث إلى قرية أخرى تُدعى "بهناي" وقام بطعن أديب مسيحة بولس "محل أحذية" وهو يرقد بمستشفى شبين الكوم الجامعي في حالة خطيرة، كما توجه الجاني إلى قرية مجاورة وطعن مسيحيًا آخر يُدعى هاني برسوم سليمان، إلا أن هاني برسوم قد تمكن من الفرار من الجاني.

وأكد جبرائيل أنه عند التحدث مع محافظ المنوفية حاول الأمن والمحافظ أن ينسجا خيال من الشكوك بأن الحادث ناجم عن خلافات مادية بين الجاني "أسامة" وعبده جورج يونان.
وتساءل جبرائيل "إذا كان ما قاله الأمن والمحافظ صحيحًا، فلماذا توجه القاتل إلى ثلاث قرى وارتكب جرائمه؟".

وأوضح جبرائيل أنه إلى الآن لم يصل الطب الشرعي، مؤكدًا أنه أرسل لجنة تقصي حقائق تحت إشرافه لرصد ومتابعة تطورات الحادث وأسبابه.




+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


بيان منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الانسان (الايرو) بذات الشأن​



فى بيان عاجل.. دكتور نجيب جبرائيل يستنكر الاعتداء على مسيحين بدائرة الباجور محافظة المنوفية
فصل رأس عبده جورج يونان عن جسده 63 سنة بالباجور بعد طعنه تسع طعنات
الجانى نفسه يدعى اسامة يذهب الى قرية بهناى المجاورة ويقوم بطعن اديب مسيحى بولس صاحب محل تصليح احذية 40 سنة ويصيبه بطعنات غائرة ويرقد بين الحياة والموت بمستشفى الجامعى بشبين الكوم .
وذات الجانى يذهب الى قرية اخرى مجاورة وتدعى ميت عفيف محاولا طعن هانى برسوم سليمان بذات الطعنات الا ان الاخير تمكن من الهرب
رغم ان المجنى عليهم فى قرى مختلفة ولا يعرف اى منهم الاخر الا ان هناك اصوات تريد تطبيخ القضية بمقولة ان هناك خلافات بين الجانى والمجنى عليه الاول

فى اتصال هاتفى تلقى جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المرى لحقوق الانسان من القمص اسطفانوس بالباجور ان هناك اعتداءات قد وقعت فى الباجور والقرى المجاورة لها من شخص مسلم على ثلاثة مسيحيون فى قرى مختلفة ادت الى فصل رأس عبده جورج يونان عن جسده 63 سنة ويعمل صاحب محل مشمع وجلود ولم يرحمه الجانى وكان قد طعنه تسع طعنات قبل ان يفصل رأسه عن جسده ثم وبكل حرية ذهب الى قرية اخرى وحاول نفس الشئ مع اديب مسيحى بولس فى قرية بهناى المجاورة للباجور فأصابه بأصابات خطيرة يرقد على اثرها يصارع الحياة والموت بمستشفى شبين الكوم الجامعى ثم بنفس الاسلوب تم محاولة قتل هانى برسوم سليمان بقرية ميت عفيف الا ان الجانى لم يفلح بسبب تمكن هانى برسوم من الفرار .
والغريب فى هذا الشأن انه حتى الساعة الخامسة مساءا لم يأتى الطبيب الشرعى لتشريح الجثة رغم ان الحادث وقع فى الحادية عشر صباحا .

ويقول جبرائيل ان سيناريو ما حدث فى الباجور هو ذات السيناريو الذى حدث منذ عدده سنوات فى الاسكندرية من اعتداء متطرف على ثلاث كنائس وكل كنيسة تبعد عن الاخرى بأكثر من محطة ترام وفى النهاية حفظ التحقيق لان الجانى مختل عقليا ويضيف جبرائيل الى متى تعتبر هذه الاعتداءات ينظر اليها على انها اعتداءات فردية وخلافات عادية رغم تكرارها وتوحد اسلوبها واين الحماية الامنية للمواطن ومتى نرى ان من يعتدى على الكنائس والمصليين الامنين ومن يزدرة المسيحية ان قدم احد الى المحاكمة . هل دم المسيحيون اصبح رخيصا الى هذا الحد؟

القاهرة فى 16/9/2009
د. نجيب جبرائيل
رئيس منظمة الاتحاد المصرى لحقوق الانسان*


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*رحمه للشهيد*
*وصبرا لاهلة وكل اسرته*
*المجانيين بدوا يهلوا*​


----------



## BITAR (18 سبتمبر 2009)

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 



​ 




​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الي متي سوف يظل الوضع هكذا مع الأقباط !!!

:190vu::190vu::190vu:​


----------



## GogoRagheb (18 سبتمبر 2009)

" لكى يأتى عليكم كل دم زكى سفك على الأرض ...... الحق اقول لكم ان هذا كله يأتى على هذا الجيل "
                                                                                                                           ( مت 35:23 )
بس بعد اذنكم ياريت توافونى بتفاصيل الحدث وايه اللى حصل​


----------



## noraa (21 سبتمبر 2009)

فى العالم سيكون لكم  ضيقا لكن  ثقوا انا   قد غلبت العالم


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*سيستمر الوضع الي ان يأتي الوقت الذي يكتشف فية كذب الشيطان الذي يحرف معني اليات ويوهمنا ببعض الخونة الذين يقولون ان علي المسيحيين ان لا يرفعوا السلاح وان الرب هو سيتدخل وعلينا الصمت
رغم ان صمت الله هذا لما يحدث لنا ليس معناة الا انة يريدنا نحن ان نتحرك
سيستمر القتلة والخاطفون ماداموا يرون شعب جبان خامل يبرر ايات المسيح للضعف ولعدم التحرك
لو تم القصاص من الشباب القبطي وقتل المعتدي لما جرؤ بعد ذلك وغد مسلم علي فعل مثل هذا مجددا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*أحداث الباجور فى الاعتداء على الاقباط تعيد الذكرى الأليمة لإحداث الهجمات على كنائس الإسكندرية فى 2006 !

تشيع جنازة القتيل القبطى بالباجور وسط مشاعر الغضب والاستنكار لأحداث العنف ضد الأقباط!

مسيرة بشوارع الباجور تطالب الرئيس مبارك التدخل لحماية الأقباط فى ظل التقاعس الامنى !

مسلم يعتدى على الأقباط فى مناطق متباعدة ويسفر عن مقتل شخص وإصابة اثنين وتراخى أمنى !

النيابة تأمر بحبس الجانى 4 ايام على ذمة التحقيق وتحيله للطب النفسى للتأكد من قواه العقلية !


متابعة وتحقيق : نادر شكرى
شيعت يوم الخميس الماضى جنازة القتيل القبطى بالباجور وسط استنكار وإدانه لحادث الاعتداء على الأقباط الذى أسفر عن مقتل عبده جورجى وإصابة اثنين آخرين حيث أقيمت مراسم التشيع من داخل كنيسة مارجرجس بالباجور بحضور نيافة الانبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية ولفيف من كهنة الابراشية واسر الضحايا والآلاف من الأقباط حيث كثف الأمن من تواجده حول جموع الأقباط الغاضبين الذين خرجوا بمسيرة ضخمة عقب انتهاء صلاة التجنيز يحملون جثمان القتيل ويتقدمهم كهنة الابراشية وهم يحملون لافتات الإدانة لهذه الحادث الغشيم ويطالبون بالقصاص السريع ومناشدة الرئيس مبارك بتوفير الحماية الآمنة للأقباط ضد غارات التعصب والعنف المستهدف ضدهم فى ظل تقاعس الامن عن حمايتهم وشهدت المسيرة التى سارت بشوارع الباجور لمدة الربع ساعة داخل حصار امنى صرخات وبكاء مرير ومخاوف من تكرار الحادث فى ظل غياب الأسباب والدوافع المعروفة وراء هذا الحادث والتى أرجعها البعض الى ثمار المناخ الديني المتعصب الذى استهدف أقباط وممتلكاتهم وكنائسهم خلال الشهور الماضية بشكل غير مسبوق .
ذهبنا الى مركز الباجور بمحافظة المنوفية الذى يبعد عن القاهرة 80كم للوقوف على الأحداث والحقائق وكشف مأساة الأقباط بعد حالة الذعر التى إصابتهم من جراء هذا الحادث الأليم الذى أعاد الذكرى للهجوم على الكنائس بالإسكندرية فى جمعة ختام الصوم عام 2006 .
وصلنا حيث كان التجمهر أمام مستشفى الباجور العام لليوم لثانى فى انتظار وصول الطب الشرعى للتصريح بدفن الجثه حيث قام الجهاز الامنى بمنعنا وزملاء من الصحفيين الدخول الى ساحة المستشفى بحجة ضرورة الحصول على تصريح أمنى للتغطية وبعد مشادات قمنا بالدخول لساحة المستشفى من الجهة الخلفية للمستشفى وسط الزراعات حيث كان اسر الضحايا وكهنة الكنيسة يجلسون على أرصفة المستشفى وتسودهم حالة من الاستياء الشديد لتأخر الطب الشرعى فى الوصول لما يزيد عن 30 ساعه من وقوع الحادث وتأخر دفن الجثة وعدم توجه اى مسئول رسمي أو شعبي لمواساتهم او مساعدتهم جعلت الأقباط يشعرون بغضب لإهمالهم بهذه الطريقة رغم بشاعة الحادث وبدأنا الحديث مع الضحايا وشهود العيان حول تفاصيل الواقعة ...
تبدأ وقائع الاحداث كما يرويها القمص اسطفانوس سمير وكيل مطرانية المنوفية الى صباح يوم الأربعاء الماضي عندما قام شخص مسلم متطرف ويشتهر باسم " اسامه البوهيجى " بالهجوم على ثلاثة أقباط فى مناطق متباعدة حيث قام بمهاجمة عبده جورجى " 63 عاما " امام متجره بشارع بنها باستخدام سكين طولها 40 سم حيث قام بتوجيه تسع طعنات أمام المارة وسط صرخات وأهات العجوز الذى زحف بعرض الشارع وهو يتلقى الطعنات والضربات فوق رأسه وجسمه حتى خرجت أحشائه وقام المتطرف بقطع رأسة من الشمال الى اليمين ليمتلئ الشارع بدماء الرجل البريء الذي لقي مصرعه فى الحال وسط ذهول المارة الذين لم يتحرك احد ساكنا ليعترضه ، ثم يستقل الشخص دراجة بخارية ويحمل السكين فى يده ليتوجه الى قرية بهناى التى تبعد 12 كم عن الباجور ويقتحم محل للأحذية يملكه القبطى أديب مسيحه " 40 عاما " ويوجه له عدة طعنات فى الرئة والرأس ويتم نقله الى المستشفى شبين الكوم الجامعى ليجرئ ثلاثة عمليات خطيرة ، وبعدها يستقل الجانى دراجته ليسير مسافة 7كم ليصل الى قرية ميت عفيف حيث كان محل للحدادة خارج القرية يملكه القبطى هانى برسوم ليوجه له طعنة فى الظهر اسفل الرقبة وكاد يستمر فى ذبحه لولا تدخل صبى داخل الورشه الذى قام برفع عمود حديدى ضده دافعه للهرب امام عيون المارة دون ان يعترضه أحد ليستقل سيارة ميكروباص يهرب بها الى القناطر الخيرية حتى تم القبض عليه فى اليوم الثانى عقب تشيع الجنازة وبعد ارتفاع أصوات المطالب للقبض عليه ..
التقينا ب " جورج عبده جورجى " " 35 عاما " ابن الضحية حيث كان الحزن يغطيه وتسيطر عليه صدمه من جراء ما حدث الذى لم يصدقه حتى وقت دفن الجثمان تحدث إلينا قائلا " والدى يبلغ من العمر 63 عاما وهو ا بى ولشقيقه اخرى ولديه محل لفرش السيارات "سروجى " ويعيش معنا فى نفس المنزل المتعدد الطوابق الذى يجمعنا ويتميز بطيبة القلب وحب الجميع مسلمون وأقباط وفى هذا اليوم قام بفتح محله واخرج خرطوم المياه للرش أمام المحل فى التاسعة ونصف صباحا ، وفجاءة جاء هذا الشخص يحمل السكين وقام بضربة فوق الرأس حاول والدى الهروب ويزحف بعرض الشارع وخلفه الشخص يلقنه ضربات وطعنات فى الجسم حتى خرجت أحشائه ثم قام بذبحه بفصل جزئى للرقبة وبعدها قام بغسل سكينه بخرطوم المياه الذى كان يستخدمه والدي وهرب بدراجته أمام عيون المارة التى وقفت مشاهدة .
ونفى جورج ما صدر عن الدخلية بان الحادث ناتج عن خلافات مادية حيث أن هذا الشخص يعمل " بوهيجى " ولا يوجد له اى تعامل باى نوع مع والدي وان ما نشر هو تضليل للعقول واذا كان خلافه مع والدي مادي فما علاقة الاثنين الآخرين الذين تعدى عليهما دون اى صله ترتبط بهما معه او ومع والدي مشيرا الى استياء جيرانه من المسلمين لهذا الحادث وإدانتهم للجريمة اثناء تلقيه التعازي
كانت وزارة الداخلية أصدرت بيانا عقب الحادث مباشرة وزع على الصحف وقبل إجراء اى تحقيق او القبض على الجانى صرحت فيه ان الحادث وقع نتيجة مشاجرة بسبب خلافات مادية ونشر الأهرام المسائي فى عدده الخميس الماضي معلومات مغلوطة حيث اشار فى عنوانه عن مقتل قبطى صاحب معرض سيارات ووالديه " ونسب للخبر أسماء الضحية بشكل خطأ وغير صحيح وارجع الحادث لخلافات مادية بين الجاني جعلته ينتقم من القتيل وأبناء وهذا ما أدى لاستياء أقباط الباجور حيث ان الضحيتين الآخرين ليس لهما اى علاقة او صلة قرابة مع عبده جورجى المتوفى ...وكانت قوات الشرطة ألقت القبض على الجانى فى اليوم الثانى من هروبه .
وقال القمص بسادة غطاس كاهن كنيسة بهناى الذي وقع بها لحادث الثانى أن أديب مسيحه لدية والدين ماركو وبيتر ويعمل موظف بجوار عمله فى ورشة أحذية وليس له اى خلافات مع هذا المجرم او اى علاقة تربطهما وكان صباح الأربعاء بمفرده داخل ورشته التى تقع فى مدخل القرية ببنهاى حيث اقتحم الجاني محله وقام بطعنه فى الصدر والرأس وإصابة فى اليد وسوف ينتج عن ذلك استكمال حياته مشوها واجري اكثر من عملية جراحية وحالته مستقرة ألان وأشار ان الحادث سبب حالة من الذعر حيث قام الأقباط بغلق متاجرهم بالقرية عقب الحادث لاسيما ان القبض على الجانى استغرق يومين مشيرا أن هناك تقاعس أمنى واضح جعلت من هذا القاتل يجول ويصول يحمل سكينه ويذبح ويطعن دون ان يتحرك علما ان جريمته استغرقت أكثر من الساعة ونصف حتى هروبه او اعترضه دفع الناس للتخوف والتساؤل اين الامان بعد ذلك ؟ وبالاتصال مسيحه بولس والد أديب الضحية الثانية أكد ما قاله القمص بساده واتفق معه .
قال هانى برسوم الضحية الثالثة انه أثناء تواجده بمحلة فى العاشرة والنصف صباحا فوجىء باسامة البوهجى يدخل عليه واسرعه بتوجية ضربة بسكين اسفل الرقبة وفاسرع هانى الهروب منه بالشارع وانقذه وجود شخص قام باعتراضه بالة حاد فر خلالها الجانى ونقل الى المستشفى للعلاج واشار انه لا توجد اى علاقة او معاملات تجارية مع هذا الشخص الذى لا يعرف الاسباب وراء قيامه بهذه الجريمه .
وفى تصريحاتهم عن الحادث قال كل من اشرف ادوارد وعزيز عريان محامين الكنيسة أن نيابة الباجور تباشر التحقيق برئاسة مؤمن محسب فى الأحداث المؤسفة حيث استمعت الى ثلاثة شهود من المسلمين بشارع بنها حيث مقتل عبده جورجى يونان حيث إدلاء الشهود ببشاعة الجريمة التى ارتكبها الجانى بتوجيه طعنات للضحية بعرض الشارع ذهابا وإيابا والضحية تستنجد بصراخ من الأم والآهات وقال الشهود ان ذهول الحادث إصابتهم بالعجز عن التحرك وقال أخر انه عندما حاول التحرك هدده الجانى بالقتل واشار المحامين ان قسم الشرطه يبعد عن موقع الجريمه ب 500 متر وبالرغم ذلك لم يتحرك سوى بعد أكثر من نصف ساعه حيث ارتكب الأمن أخطاء قانونية فادحة عندما قام برفع جثة الضحية من الشارع دون تصويرها أو قيام النيابة بالمعانية مما ادى الى طمس معالم الجريمة حيث لم تقوم الشرطه بغلق الشارع بل تجدد نشاط حركة المرور عقب رفع الجثة وعندما وصلت النيابة للمعاينة كانت الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر لم تجد اثار للإدالة وانتقدا كل منهم التقاعس الامنى فى التحرك التى دفعت الجانى يقوم بجرائمه من الساعة التاسعة ونصف الى الحادية عشر صباحا دون اى اعتراض حيث ان الجاني يتمتع بقوة عقلية سليمة وارتكب جرائمه عن قصد وتعمد حيث ان الشخص معروف وينتمى لقرية ميت عفيف ويعيش بعيد عن أخوته بعد الطلاق من زوجته وكان يعمل سائق ثم العمل فى دوكو السيارات وأشارا أن الشرطة لم تلقى اى القبض على اى من اسرته للاستجواب او القبض على صاحب الدراجة البخارية التى كان باستخدامها لتنفيذ جريمته
واستمعت النيابه لأقوال الجاني الشهير بأسامة البوهيجى حيث تم عرضه مساء الخميس وسط حراسة مشدده حيث اعترف الجانى بجريمته ولكنه عاد بعد ذلك ليحاول التظاهر والادعاء بعدم الوعى وذهب يماطل مع النيابة بعد اعترافه ويقول تارة أنه معه " شهادة معاملة أطفال "وتارة اخرى يقول " أصلى انا عندي صداع وعايز قهوة وتارة شغلوا المروحه وإشكال لمحاولة إثبات انه فى حالة غير طبيعة حيث استمر التحقيق معه لمدة خمسة ساعات عانى معه وكيل النيابة الذى قرر حبسة اربعة ايام على ذمة التحقيق وتحويله للكشف الطبى للتأكد من قواه العقلية !
عاد ليؤكد القمص اسطفانوس سمير أن الحادث طائفي انتقامي ناتج عن مناخ متطرف وإباحة لدماء الأقباط ورفض التصريحات الامنية بنشر تضليل اعلامى بإرجاع الحادث لخلافات مادية حيث انه لا يوجد اى تعاملات للجاني مع الضحايا الثلاثة وأشار أنه اثناء تلقى خبر الحادثة بمكتب السيد محافظ المنوفية فى الواحدة والنصف عندما اتصل به السيد مدير الامن واخبره ان الحاث مشاجرة ناتج عن خلافات ومن الغريب انه فسر الحادث قبل اى تحقيق او القبض على الجانى فقلت للسيد المحافظ " ان الأمن مستعد دائما لتوصيف مسبق ومجهز الإعداد لاى أحداث قبل اى تحقيق وطلبت منه ضرورة احترام عقول السامعين ومشاعرهم لان الجاني قام بجريمته امام الجميع بشكل انتقامي شرس وعن وعى وليس طائش وفصل رأس الرجل ولا توجد اى علاقة بين الثلاثة ضحايا حيث احدهم سروجى سيارات واخر ورشة احذية والثالث حداد فضلا ان القتيل يعمل بمحلة منذ 25 عاما ويتمتع بحسن الأخلاق والمجاملة والحب .
أضاف القمص اسطفانوس أن الشيء المؤلم الأخر عدم احترام مشاعر الضحايا وهم يجلسون على أرصفة الشارع انتظارا للتصريح بدفن الجثة لاكثر من 30 ساعه لم يقوم خلاله مسئول بالتحرك للمواساة او اى مندوب عن د. كمال الشاذلي بل يحاول الامن تكميم الأفواه ومنع الصحفيين من التحدث معهم مشيرا أن الحادث هو الاول من نوعه يحدث بالباجور ولكنه أدى الى ذهول الأقباط لان الشخص قتل لانه مسيحي لاسيما أن الأقباط بالباجور يبلغون 250 اسرة ولم يتعدى احد من قبل على اى مسلم واعتبر ما يحدث هو إهدار للكرامة وإباحة الدماء فى ظل تقاعس امنى وإذا تم مقارنة الحادث بمقتل مسلم بكفر بربري بميت غمر إثناء مشاجرة مع مسلم نرى أن الأقباط دفعوا الثمن بتهجيرهم ورفض أسرة الجاني الصلح الا بعد إعدام المسيحي وهو تدخل واضح فى اعمال القضاء بعكس الأقباط الذين دائما يقتل منهم الكثير ويعتدى عليهم ويتصالحون بكل حب من اجل السلام وتسال لماذا فى جميع الأحداث الطائفية دائما ما يقتل القبطى ؟ولماذا دائما هو الذى يقبل الصلح ؟ ولماذا لم يصدر اى حكم قضائي واحد ضد اى من الجناة فى جرائم ارتكبت فى حق الأقباط ؟.
أصاب الحادث المؤلم الجميع بآثار الألم وذهب المسلمون يستنكرون الحادث أثناء تأديتهم لواجب العزاء والتقينا بعضهم حيث قال سمير محمد عباس أن مقتل عبده جورجى أصابنا بحسرة لان الرجل يتمتع بالحب والتسامح ودائما ما كان يقف بجوار المحتاجين حيث أننى كنت اعانى ذات مرة محنة بسبب دين لبنك التنمية والائتمان الزراعي ووقف بجواري عبده جورجى وقام بجمع مبلغ من المال وساهم فيه بعض الكهنة وتم تسديد دينى ، والشخص يتمتع بحب وخفة الروح ولا توجد معه اى خلافات او علاقة بالجاني حتى يفعل هذه الجريمة التى ضد الإنسانية .
كان أقباط الباجور تجمهروا داخل كنيسة مارجرجس ليلة وقوع الحادث للمطالبة بالقصاص وشهدت جنازة تشيع جثمان الضحية مشاعر الغضب الرافضة للحادث حيث سار الأقباط يحملون النعش داخل شوارع الباجور يتقدمهم كهنة الكنيسة ويرفع المشيعون لافتان منها تقول " لا للتعصب لا للارهاب " ، " نطالب بالقضاء العادل " ، أوقفوا مهزلة التعدي على الأقباط " ، نحتمى بيك يا مبارك من التقاعس الامنى فى حماية الأقباط " لا لإهدار حقوق الأقباط " ، " الله محبة " وحاول الأمن إثناء المسيرة منع الصحفيين والمصورين من التقاط الصور الا ان المشيعين قاموا بالتصدي لهم وتم تهريب الكاميرات داخل سيارة نقل الموتى خوفا من تتبع الامن ومصادرة نقل الحقائق للرأى العام .
شهدت مراسم تشيع جنازة القبطي حضور نيافة الانبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية الذي قال فى كلمته أن هناك صعوبة صعوبة الحديث فى مثل هذه المواقف وكنا لا نتمنى نقف هذا الموقف ولكن سوف نعطى العقل هدنه ليستريح ونتكلم بمنطق الإيمان والعقل لا يتحمل هذه المواقف وقدرات الإنسان محدودة لأنه لا يستطيع تحمل هذه المواقف لانه أصعب من قدراته ولكن هذا دليل على اننا مؤمنين لأننا نواجه الصعوبات ، والإيمان يقول مشهد الصليب كان مؤلم عن السيدة العذراء والتلاميذ والمسيح بصليب فى الم شديد وهو مشهد مؤمن ينقل الإنسان الى بشاعة الخطيئة وعمل الشطيان وسط الناس وهذا ما نراه فى هذا المشهد وهذا الحادث وما أصعب مشهد جلد المسيح حتى قطع الجسد دماء تسيل وإلام مبرحة ولكن عبر المسيح هذا المشهد بكل قوه ونصرة على الخطيئة وصنع السلام بين الله والإنسان ، وبقدر ما يكون مشهد الصليب مؤلم جدا يكون مشهد القيامة مفرحا جدا ويتحول الالم لفرح والحزن لابتهاج وقال السيد المسيح " ها انتم تحزنون والعالم يفرح ولكن حزنكم يتحول الى فرح ....وان كان مشهد الصليب هو الذى نعيشه الان لكننا نتطلع بعقولنا ووجدننا الى القيامة التى فيها العدل حين يرد العدل الإنسان حقه ونثق فى عدالة الله التى تجعل المتألم ممجد ، والمسيح تحمل الالم وهكذا أوصانا ان نحب أعداءنا ونصلى الى اجل الذين يسيئون ألينا ويضطهدونا وأننا بهذا الإيمان نقبل هذا الحادث ونثق فى عدالة الدولة لأنها تمثل عدالة الله والكتاب المقدس أوصانا الخضوع للحكم لانه من عند الله وبهذا الإيمان نسلك ونودع هذه النفس وان يعطى الله ليعوض عن هذا المجد ونقدر الموقف ونرفع قلوبنا الى الله لكي يعطى لنا العزاء والصبر .

تاريخ نشر الخبر : 24/09/2009*


----------



## مريم رمسيس (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمه ويصبر اهله 
وقادر ربنا ياخدلنا حقنا 
قريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------

